# FATE GIRARE E' IMPORTANTE!!!



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

*Lettere ad Arcoiris


*​ 03/03/2009 20:18:47 -  803 letture  *acqua in bocca*

Data: Lunedì 2  marzo 2009, 15:12
(La documentazione a cura di don Luigi Cons)

Mentre  si parla d'altro il governo... avvia il processo di privatizzazione dell'acqua.  
Mentre nel paese imperversano discussioni sull'eutanasia, grembiulino a  scuola, guinzaglio al cane e sul flagello dei graffiti, il governo Berlusconi  senza dire niente a nessuno ha dato il via alla privatizzazione dell'acqua  pubblica. 
Il Parlamento ha votato l'articolo 23bis del decreto legge 112 del  ministro Tremonti, che afferma che la gestione dei servizi idrici deve essere  sottomessa alle regole dell'economia capitalistica. 

Così il governo  Berlusconi ha sancito che in Italia l'acqua non sarà più un bene pubblico ma una  merce, e quindi sarà gestita da multinazionali (le stesse che possiedono l'acqua  minerale). Già a Latina la Veolia (multinazionale che gestisce l'acqua locale)  ha deciso di aumentare le bollette del *300%*. Ai consumatori che protestano,  Veolia manda le sue squadre di vigilantes armati e carabinieri per staccare i  contatori. 

La privatizzazione dell'acqua che sta avvenendo a livello  mondiale provocherà, nei prossimi anni, milioni di morti per sete nei paesi più  poveri. L'uomo è fatto per il 65% di acqua, ed è questo che il governo italiano  sta mettendo in vendita. L'acqua che sgorga dalla terra non è
una merce, è un  diritto fondamentale umano e nessuno può appropriarsene per trarne illecito  profitto. *L'acqua è l'oro bianco* *per cui si combatteranno le prossime guerre.*  Guerre che saranno dirette dalle multinazionali alle quali oggi il governo,  preoccupato per i grembiulini, sta vendendo il 65% del nostro corpo. Acqua  in bocca. 
*
FATE GIRARE : METTETENE A CONOSCENZA PIU' GENTE CHE POTETE  *
Anche se qualcuno ha già ricevuto questa mail non importa, essere  consapevole di quel che accade nel nostro paese non è mai abbastanza.  

concetta centonze | altre lettere di concetta centonze


*******​ fonte​ http://www.arcoiris.tv/index.php



I MIDIA DI QUESTE COSE NON NE PARLANO EH?

LA TIBBU' NAZIONE INSIEME A VESPA RECLAMIZZA I FILM IN USCITA EH?














​


----------



## Old latriglia (6 Marzo 2009)

si però .... e l'opposizione in tutto ciò dov'è?


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> si però .... e l'opposizione in tutto ciò dov'è?


L'opposizione di chi?


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> si però .... e l'opposizione in tutto ciò dov'è?


 L'opposizione sei tu, se non sei d'accordo... perchè non entri nel merito del postato?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Lettere ad Arcoiris*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Veramente grave.

 Veramente a Littoria hanno deciso di aumentare le bollette del 300%?


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Veramente grave.
> 
> Veramente a Littoria hanno deciso di aumentare le bollette del 300%?


... ma perche' non ne sapevi niente? ... comunque l'allarme e' mondiale ed e' iniziato tempo fa ... solo che a noi arrivano sempre in ritardo (se arrivano), quando c'e' poco da fare  

	
	
		
		
	


	






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9sK9Uyift4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BD3uvX0NKx8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0SQgsrDPpo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRwnQjnSR60&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBBhHyg5saQ&feature=related


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma perche' non ne sapevi niente? ... comunque l'allarme e' mondiale ed e' iniziato tempo fa ... solo che a noi arrivano sempre in ritardo (se arrivano), quando c'e' poco da fare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma certo perchè queste cose non contano un caxxo!!

Vuoi mettere l'importanza di chi hanno eliminato al "grande pisello"

Mamma mia come siamo ridotti male...


----------



## Iris (6 Marzo 2009)

Io me lo ero letto il decretone 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'opposizione  (parlo dei parlamentari) potrebbe pure spiegare ciò che avviene ad opera della maggioranza. E' giusto che il comune cittadino si informi, ma insomma i politici di opposizione (sempre in TV) potrebbero pure parlare....


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io me lo ero letto il decretone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Già sono d'accordo.
Anche perchè in un paese come il nostro è veramente difficile "fare informazione"


----------



## Nobody (6 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Io me lo ero letto il decretone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Conta i minuti che hanno a disposizione, rispetto alla maggioranza... magari ci sono delle priorità, tipo crisi economica e sicurezza.


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Già sono d'accordo.
> Anche perchè in un paese come il nostro è veramente difficile "fare informazione"


Ma nooooooooo ... ci considerano dei "Semplici"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ascolta cosa dice Fo sulla informazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FQn7Tnko4I


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooo ... ci considerano dei "Semplici"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*MARI'*

_se non ci fosse bisognerebbe inventarla_

_un gladiatore_

_mitica_

Ciao
Il Ribelle

P.S.
dopo la storia dell'asino sei entrata nella leggenda (eri tu vero?)


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> *MARI'*
> 
> _se non ci fosse bisognerebbe inventarla_
> 
> ...


... che asino?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... che asino?


Non mi ricordo di preciso... ti eri scandalizzata per un asino (o un altro animale bo?) che veniva abbattuto, mi pare in spagna...oppure mi sbaglio...

Se non eri tu mi cade un mito


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo di preciso... ti eri scandalizzata per un asino (o un altro animale bo?) che veniva abbattuto, mi pare in spagna...oppure mi sbaglio...
> 
> Se non eri tu mi cade un mito


Si si, ora ricordo ... era l'appello lanciato da Bruja  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=10552


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si si, ora ricordo ... era l'appello lanciato da Bruja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Siiiiiiiiiiii e mi hai nominato pure Il *Mahatma*

....maestro Marì ai suoi servigi


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Siiiiiiiiiiii e mi hai nominato pure Il *Mahatma*
> 
> ....maestro Marì ai suoi servigi


EHHHHhhhhhh ... chissa' cosa direbbe LUI di quel che succede intorno al mondo di oggi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 questa umanita', che poco ha di umano.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> EHHHHhhhhhh ... chissa' cosa direbbe LUI di quel che succede intorno al mondo di oggi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne dovrebbe nascere un altro Mari'...
Prima o poi succederà...


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ne dovrebbe nascere un altro Mari'...
> Prima o poi succederà...


Tu dici? MAH!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu dici? MAH!


E' la speranza che me lo dice,
non la razionalità...


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> *E' la speranza che me lo dice,*
> non la razionalità...


Tu sei ancora molto giovane ed *e'* giusto che la pensi cosi, ci mancherebbe ... le mie speranze sono agli sgoccioli e faccio fede solo su quello che* io* posso fare, poco anzi pochissimo, ma sempre meglio di niente


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu sei ancora molto giovane ed *e'* giusto che la pensi cosi, ci mancherebbe ... le mie speranze sono agli sgoccioli e faccio fede solo su quello che* io* posso fare, poco anzi pochissimo, ma sempre meglio di niente


Quanti anni hai?

Io ne ho 36.

Ciao
Il Ribelle


----------



## brugola (6 Marzo 2009)

chi vive sperando....


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Quanti anni hai?
> 
> Io ne ho 36.
> 
> ...


62 per ora, a giugno 63


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> 62 per ora, a giugno 63


Complimenti!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hai lo spirito combattivo di un ventenne!!!!

P.S.

Mi sembravi troppo acculturata...
ho ancora tanto da imparà...


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Complimenti!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hai lo spirito combattivo di un ventenne!!!!
> 
> ...
















   ma che dici  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*e'* esperienza.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Piu' vivo e, piu' imparo


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma che dici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'esperienza senza lo studio e la dedizione,
sono come una barca che vaga senza timone...


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> L'*esperienza* senza lo *studio* e la *dedizione*,
> sono come una barca che vaga senza timone...


Hai dimenticato l'elemento principale " l'Amore " ... e' il motore di tutto.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai dimenticato l'elemento principale " l'Amore " ... e' il motore di tutto.


 Mi riferivo alla conoscenza.

L'amore _dovrebbe essere_ la base dell'esistenza.


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Mi riferivo alla conoscenza.
> 
> L'amore _dovrebbe essere_ la base dell'esistenza.


Appunto! ... senza amore e curiosita' la ricerca, la voglia/desiderio sapere, il sentire per arrivare alla conoscenza, mica si arriva lontano.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Appunto! ... senza amore e curiosita' la ricerca, la voglia/desiderio sapere, il sentire per arrivare alla conoscenza, mica si arriva lontano.


_*Il Quinto Elemento*_, Luc Besson


P.S.

Meno male che non ci stanno i mod a rompere i maroni con "Off Topic, Off Topic, Altro 3d, Altro 3d"


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> _*Il Quinto Elemento*_, Luc Besson
> 
> 
> P.S.
> ...


Che dici il tassista lo salva questa volta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Mica siamo off topic anzi ... comunicare per far conoscere e' un dovere morale ed un atto (a pensarci bene) d'amore  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Diceva Charles M. Schulz " Io amo l'umanità... È la gente che non  sopporto. "


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (6 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Diceva Charles M. Schulz " Io amo l'umanità... È la gente che non sopporto. "


Non finirai mai di stupirmi, Marì.
Alla prossima!

Ciao
Il Ribelle


----------



## Mari' (6 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non finirai mai di stupirmi, Marì.
> * Alla prossima!*
> 
> Ciao
> Il Ribelle


Con piacere!

Ciao!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Marzo 2009)

abbiam trasmesso la telenovelas samba d'amore


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> abbiam trasmesso la telenovelas samba d'amore


Hai ragione ... hai ragione tu, e lo STAFF  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .


----------



## Mari' (8 Marzo 2009)

*Mi spiego meglio, prima andavo di fretta*

Sai perche' hai ragione tu, lo STAFF e  qualcun'altro? ... avete vinto le "elezioni".

Qui non siamo piu' a Tradimentopuntonet, ma bensi'  a Metropolis3000.


Qua dentro bisogna giocare il vostro gioco  e, con le vostre regole ... e a chi non le/gli sta', scatta si mette in  moto lo sfotto' e la derisione, quando va bene ... se non gli insulti in alcuni  casi, ma non fa niente ... siamo nel virtuale, non fa male ... tutto OK, tutto  apposto ed in ordine, la derisione, lo sfotto' e l'insulto, e' free ... ma solo  per le/gli elette/i, tu e i tuoi amici/che.

Apriti cielo se qualcuno si ribella o ti/vi fa  capire ch'e' sbagliato ... diventano provocazioni o meglio fanno uscire dai  "cangheri" per alcune signore, e ti consigliano: - _quando qualche  str......etto/a ti fa uscire dai gangheri, fa il piacere, usa il tasto  ignore._ - il tutto sempre senza fare nomi, come sempre.

Come vedi (secondo la maggioranza) io/noi  dobbiamo essere tolleranti, e non fiatare ... e se non ci piace ci hanno  ripetuto fino alla nausea che la porta sappiamo dove sta' ... e' proprio vero,  siamo un fuori luogo, siamo quelli che non  c'entrano nulla con l'ambiente che li circonda, quelli che si chiedono ogni  secondo: Che cazzo ci sto a fare in questo posto?! ... e tutto questo grazie a  te/voi e' triste in una comunita', la tolleranza dovrebbe essere reciproca ...  purtroppo ogni giorno diventa sempre piu' difficile coesistere qua dentro, mi  spiego? ... potevi (visto ch'e' stato ignorato alla grande questo 3d)  risparmiarti la battuta del CAZZO: - _abbiam trasmesso  la telenovelas samba d'amore_ - non credi? ... chi doveva ridere, i polli, o  le galline?!

Ti piace  Proietti? ... spero di si. ​ 
Per favore Asudem, te lo chiedo  gentimente:

http://video.libero.it/app/play?id=a8f506f80d47ca50236c05cb27787fe5​ 
GRAZIE!





.
​


----------

